
Ask HN: Technical Programming/Science Podcasts? - amcoastal
Hey HN!<p>I would like to get into podcasts, and would be super interested in ones themed around programming and science.<p>However, everytime I do manage to find a podcast (on python or physics etc.) They always tend to be for the layman. I&#x27;d love a podcast for instance about python where each podcast was about very advanced programming topics or maybe highlighting a different library each podcast and discussing quirks and best practices. I just can&#x27;t seem the find anything suitably technical, which makes sense since the medium isnt exactly great for it, but I&#x27;m sure there is some out there and I bet you guys know about them.<p>Feel free to plug your own technical&#x2F;science podcast here, I&#x27;d love to listen!
======
softwaredoug
I just discovered Python Bytes. Every episode is a survey of a few interesting
libraries or techniques. It’s a casual listen for more experienced python
folks. I’ve been doing python a long time and they almost always mention a
library or topic I am not up to speed with.

------
allthing
A science podcast you can try is Physics Frontiers. It gets pretty technical.

------
sharpshootersl
Haven’t seen any podcasts like that before. Maybe you can start one.

------
simon1573
Go Time is a great podcast if you are in to Golang

------
rusinov
Command Line Heroes comes to mind.

